# Pinta, 56 ton yawl ex Gordonstoun School



## Fraser McRae (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about the Pinta, in particular, what happened to her after she left Gordonstoun School? In the early 1950's this vessel was owned jointly by my Dad, Robert McRae and his friend George Christie, both former seamen. They had purchased her from a member of the Coleman's mustard family. Initially she was berthed in the Bowling basin of the Forth and Clyde canal and we spent countless weekends there working on her. Then she was moved round to a mooring at Rhu and from there we sailed extensively around the west coast of Scotland. By the mid 1950's both men were becoming too involved in their respective businesses and she was sold. Is she still afloat?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Fraser.
I moved your post into it's own thread for a better response.
Find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

Regret don't know what happened to Pinta or for that matter the Soldian (the other Gordonstoun training Yacht). Sailed on Pinta summer 1963 around West coast of Scotland , Summer Isles & Stornoway, great vessel would love to know what happened to her. Skipper at that time was ex Rn lt com Shaw.
Our crew on that voyage as far as I can remember was Bruce Lucas,Godfrey Bryson, myself, (all presea training) Ray Illingworth, a little fellow and Prince Charles.
brgds
Alistair


----------



## alanglover (May 16, 2012)

*Pinta*

I was on there with you.


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

alanglover said:


> I was on there with you.


Hi often wondered what happened to you give me a pm


----------

